# Cedar chips for dog pen? Have you tried this?



## DustinRindal (Oct 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this. I have heard of some dogs having an allergic reaction. Please let me know how this worked for you. I guess my biggest worry is the allergic reaction/and eating the cedar chips.


Thanks!!

(EDIT!! I just saw that I am a junior Member now!! Minor milestone but cool.)


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Mine would try to eat it and I've had 2 or 3 different litters have eye reactions to it. I finally just installed a concrete slab.

Congrats on jr membership


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

ive heard that it causes respiratory problems in small animals

not sure about dogs tho


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i don't have any experience with cedar chips. like angela said some dogs may try to eat it but ithink it would all depends on the dog.

Congrats on the jr. membership!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a pen in one of my outdoor buildings I use Pine Shavings, I get them in a plasic compressed bundle where I get my dog food, they also carry horse supplies. This is a concrete floor and I have the shavings down for potty messes and for padding. The only dog that uses it is Raya. 

Cedar is a stronger oil than pine, I have also heard that dogs had allergic reactions to Cedar.

I might have concern about puppies eating the shavings. Raya was raised in a kennel that did shavings.

Val


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It can cause problems if the dog is sensitive to Cedar. I would use with caution. I know that Coca mulch is very toxic to dogs don't use that, even though it looks so nice!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I use pine shavings. They work great... tried the cedar but Domingo and I are both allergic apparently!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I think aspen shavings are phenol-free and I used aspen when I used to have gerbils. The phenols are what causes irritation; cedar is just waaaaay too strong.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I use it in mine and I love it, the dogs is fine in it, no problems at all, makes them smell good..lol and keeps fleas and bugs away, I haven't had any fleas for over 3/4 years since I starting using that


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I put cedar shavings in the oustside pen and Misha had an allergic reaction from them (eye swollen, and bumps on the top of her nose).
We now use straw as a bedding in it (they are hardly ever in there now, though).


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

We use cedar too, they work very well, we change them often.

They are really good to use as they keep insects away PLUS they make the dog smell great!


----------

